# Who is running a Power Tech SRD3



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

and what do you think of it?


----------



## joshfb (Jul 29, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> and what do you think of it?


Do you have the LTG in Bristol? If so, I got the one built right after you. I just ran the SRD 14 yesterday on my 50 tohatsu. I like it a lot better than what Harry shipped on our boats (swc3 11pitch) I think I will try an SRD 13 though. Max rpm was 5400 trimmed out running 34-35mph. That was with full tank, fishing gear and just me at 225#. I'll let you know once I get it perfect.
Josh


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

joshfb said:


> Do you have the LTG in Bristol? If so, I got the one built right after you. I just ran the SRD 14 yesterday on my 50 tohatsu. I like it a lot better than what Harry shipped on our boats (swc3 11pitch) I think I will try an SRD 13 though. Max rpm was 5400 trimmed out running 34-35mph. That was with full tank, fishing gear and just me at 225#. I'll let you know once I get it perfect.
> Josh


South of Bristol but yes, that's me. I actually ran the same wheel yesterday and am getting almost the same numbers, no tach so I'm not certain of rpm. Phone said 31 knots, checked same app against my truck and seemed accurate. I also raised the motor 2 holes. I think I could go up another but it would interfere with clearance on my platform. 
Where are you located?
Edit: those numbers were with full fuel, me 230# my dad 180# and a small amount of stuff since I was just running to test the prop and motor height. No ventilation in turns..


----------



## joshfb (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm from Blountstown but live in Fernandina Beach now. My Dad said he saw your boat at Holley's I think. I have been wanting to raise my motor and talked to Harry about it. He likes them down so you have more trim ability to get the bow up in rough water. I will still probably raise mine though. Did you have any adverse effects from raising the engine? Were you still able to trim up some at speed? Did you put any kind of support under the engine bracket to support the weight on top of the transom or simply rely on the bolts to hold the weight? Were you running in the river or saltwater? 

I ran it again yesterday afternoon but with my wife and two kids (weight equivalent to 3 adults) plus full coffin box and fishing gear. Rpm dropped to 5250 range and speed 33 ish mph. I wonder if I should raise the motor prior to trying another prop. Thanks for any input!
Josh


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes that was my boat at Holley's. To answer your questions.
I feel like I can still get the bow plenty high in choppy water, I am in the 3rd hole down and the cav plate looks to be about .5" above the bottom of the hull in the middle. I can trim up way more without porpoising now, with the motor up a bit and the different prop. I am just using the bolts, I figure if I had a jackplate it would just be on bolts. The run with the new prop and with motor up was in the river. Normally I wouldn't change more than one thing at a time but it only took me a couple minutes and I could just swap back if I didn't like it. The boat feels much more nimble and is up out of the water more. I'm pretty happy, but am still waiting on my mini tach, and I'm curious to see what you would get with the 13p.

I ran the boat earlier in the day Sun with my wife (so me 230#, wife 115#, wife boat stuff, and full cooler) this was before raising the motor and while running a factory alum 15p. I ran from the Overstreet bridge through East Bay behind Tyndall all the way to Pier 98 to get gas and get a piece of chicken.........But I realized I forgot my wallet in my truck DOH!. This run was calm at the beginning but the wind got up and ended up running in white caps most of the second half going and the first half coming back. The boat REALLY handled it well, I got a bit of very minimal spray twice the whole time and it was pretty damn choppy, and I was running the boat pretty hard. So for that run in total I figured 44.5 miles which is straight there and straight back, a very conservative estimate considering the running around we did in creeks and such. When I stopped to fuel up on the way home it took 5.8 gal! I was really surprised especially since it was so rough. Super happy with this boat so far. 

LH


----------

